# Xilence Diskusionsrunde



## Einfachich (12. Mai 2010)

Guten Abend sage ich mal ...
Da wir jetzt schon einige Diskusionen über die Xilence NT`Serie hatten  und es Durchweg Durchwachsene Meinungen darüber Gegeben hat das Sie  entweder schlecht sind oder nur Mittelmaß habe ich mir mal die Mühe  gemacht wenigstens beim 

*Nt Xilence SPS  CS R3*

Direkt den Hersteller  der dafür verantowrtlich ist mit Fragen zu Löchern 
Ausserdem habe ich  noch ein Dauer Stabilitätstest Durchgefürhrt ....

Hier ersteinmal die Technischen Daten des Xilence SPS CS R3

Anschlussmöglichkeiten:
K 20+4PIN(MB)
                         1 Stück                                                                                         K SMALL4PIN(FDD)
                         2 Stück                                                                                         K BIG4PIN(HDD)
                         6 Stück                                                                                         K S-ATA
                         8 Stück                                                                                         K 6+2PIN PCI-E
                         2 Stück                                                                                         K TC POWER FAN
                         3 Stück                                                                                         K FANSPEED MON
                         1 Stück
*Technische Daten *
Zertifikate
                         CE, TÜV, 80 Plus Bronze, RoHS                                                                                          Garantie
                         3 Jahre                                                                                         WEEE-**.
                         auf Verpackung, auf Produkt                                                                                          Leistung
                         550 Watt                                                                                         PFC
                         aktiv                                                                                         Full-Range
                         JA                                                                                         verb. Lüfter
                         1 x 135 mm

Meine Eigene Hardware 
                          GTX 260 GS OC
Amd Phenom X4 955BE @ 3,4GHZ
Biostar 770TA 
4GB DDR 3 @  1600MHZ 
Festpallte 
DVD Laufwerk
3 Lüfter         
                    ____________

Ds mir das Für die Angaben eines 550W NT deutlich zu wenig ist, sind bei  mir ein paar Fragen offen geblieben, was es bei dem NT für einzelne  Schutzmechanismen gibt !
Ausserdem hat es mich Interesiert wie die Combined Power des Nt`s ist  und wie es mit der Peakload aussieht ...
Deswegen habe ich den Hersteller ersteinmal mit ein paar fragen  Bombadiert die ich auch innerhalb von Kürzester Zeit benatwortet  bekommen habe ,,,,,
Auch habe ich den Hersteller gefragt warum auf der NT Serie der Revision  3 keine Angaben zur Combined Power gemacht wird.
Aber lest selbst was ich als Antwort bekommen habe .


"Zitat Xilence"
*Hey Marcus,  das besagte Netzteil besitzt  maximal 150W auf der 3V/ 5Volt Leitungen  und max. 500 Watt auf den  12Volt Leitungen.*


*Das SPS XP550CS R3 verfügt  über folgende  Schutzmechanismen: 

-> OLP = Over load protection 
->  OPP = Over power protection
-> SCP = Short circuit protection
->  OCP = Over current protection
-> OVP = Over voltage protection

Wie  lange das Netzteil bei Peak Load im Betrieb bleibt, hängt von der  Art  der jeweiligen Belastung ab. Bei Peak Load liefert das Netzteil  mehr  Leistung, als eigentlich vorgesehen. Da man nicht genau sagen  kann,  welcher Schutzmechanismus zuerst greift, kann die Zeit bis zum   Abschalten von Sekunden zu Minuten variieren. Eine Überlast auf längere   Dauer wird durch die Schutzmechanismen verhindert. Man sollte also bei   der Wahl der richtigen Netzteilleistung auf eine ausreichende   Dimensionierung achten. Sollte es trotzdem einmal zu einer Überlastung   kommen, verhindern die eingebauten Schutzmechanismen eine Beschädigung   der restlichen Komponenten.

Das die Combined Power nicht auf dem  Label aufgeführt ist, hängt mit  der Gestaltung und dem Design des Labels  zusammen. Wir werden intern  diskutieren, diese Information zukünftig  wieder auf den Labeln zu  erfassen.

Unsere Website wird derzeit  überarbeitet. Bald kann man dort wieder  detaillierte Informationen zu  den Produkten finden. *

Nachdem ich die Nachrichten erhalten habe ging es mir schon um einiges  besser zumal es hier im Forum in Grund und Boden Gestampft wurde.
Deswegen habe ich auch noch einmal Selbst Hand angelegt und das NT auf  einen 24Stunden Belastungstest geschickt !!!

Ich hatte Prime 95(Blend Test) sowie den MSI Kombustor (Full Setings )24  Stunden laufen um zu schauen wie es mit dem NT so aussieht .....

Ich konnte in den 24 Stunden keinerlei auffälligkeiten an dem NT  feststellen das es in irgendeiner weise Schaden angenommen hat !

Überwacht habe ich das Ganze mit Speed Fan um zu schauen wie Die  Spannungen des Nt`s sind und wie es mit der Temperatur aussieht ...


Die Temperatur stieg in den Gesamten Test nicht über  40 Grad Celsius 

Spannungen der  einzelnen Volt Schienen 

12V            12,48-12,01
5V               5,31-5,11
3V               3,34-3,21

Es gab in  den 24 Stunden laut Speedfan keinerlei Starken abweichungen der  einzelnen Volt Schienen !!




Fazit:Soweit ich das Nt bis jetzt getestet habe kann ich mich bis jetzt  nicht Darüber beschweren ehr im Gegenteil ich bin Soweit Positiv  Überrascht von Xilence ...

Auch wenn Sie in den Letzten Jahren ehr für Chinaböller bekannt gewesen  sind so kann ich Heute behaupten das Sie sich bis jetzt um einiges  gebessert haben.

Klar ist ein Nt von Corsair oder Cougar noch ein wenig entfernt von der  Qualität gegenüber Xilence, aber man kann doch mitlerweile,ohne Angst zu  haben das dass Nt in die Luft fliegt. bei sich ein Xilence einbauen und  das sogar wenn man Potente Hardware in Seinen  Rechner verbaut hat ..

Und für 49€ ein 550Watt Nt mit Modularen Kabelmanagement ist garnicht so  Teuer.         
                    __________________
                Xigmatek ...


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. Mai 2010)

Welche Hardware wurde zum Testen benutzt? 

Hier mal ein Bsp. wie es geht wenn du mal das Netzteil richtig belastest
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1777990-post9560.html

ps. sein pc verbraucht maximal 500-600watt


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. Mai 2010)

Wüste nicht was es da zu diskutieren gibt, du bekommst auch preisgünztige Netzteile von Marken Herstellern, also was sollst, Xilens ist Schrott, Diskusion beendet!


----------



## Einfachich (12. Mai 2010)

GTX 260 GS OC
Amd Phenom X4 955BE @ 3,4GHZ
Biostar 770TA 
4GB DDR 3 @  1600MHZ 
Festpallte 
DVD Laufwerk
3 Lüfter


----------



## Gast12348 (12. Mai 2010)

Seh ich auch so, ich hab jetz mittlerweile 4 defekte Xilence Netzteile von Kunden gehabt, das teuerste nen 600Watt XPS Gaming Edition mit Redwing Lüfter hat bei mir selbst nicht lange überlebt, nen Pentium D kombiniert mit ner HD2900XT und nen bisl OC hat das Netzteil nach nem viertel jahr dahingerafft. 
Funktioniert zwar noch das NT aber nicht mehr unter last, da brichts zusammen und geht aus. 

Und die anderen waren solche billig Xilence dinger für office kisten mit 500Watt die waren mausetod. 

Also ich halte da viel viel abstand von Xilence.

Und die Power angaben, lächerlich, das 600Watt Gaming Netzteil hat 17A und 16A auf 12V geliefert. 
Mein jetziges 600Watt NT liefert 4*19Ampere an 12V....


----------



## Einfachich (12. Mai 2010)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Wüste nicht was es da zu diskutieren gibt, du bekommst auch preisgünztige Netzteile von Marken Herstellern, also was sollst, Xilens ist Schrott, Diskusion beendet!





Wow wie Diskusionsfreudig du doch bist ....
Und Preisgünstige schriebt man nicht mit Z
Und ne Schrott war das mal
Die Revision 3 ist auch erst seid April verfügbar ....
UNd hat in Vielen Tests gut abgeschnitten 

http://www.gamezoom.net/artikel/Xilence_XQ_LinearPower_R2_1200W_Netzteil_Test-20224-8

BEispiel


----------



## Finsk (12. Mai 2010)

Hatte selbst vorm be!quiet nen Xilence XP480, naja, nach nem Jahr hat es stinkend den Geist aufgegeben, Kondensator( so eine kleine Dose xD) geplatzt...
Verarbeitung war ebenfalls total mies, die Steckkontakte total wackelig.


----------



## Gast12348 (12. Mai 2010)

Ah der kollege Finsk *g*stimmt du hattest ja auch so nen schrottiges XPS480, genau mit dem gleichen fehler sind die 3 Xilence teile auch bei mir verreckt und das waren office kisten *lol* 

Mag ja sein das sie heute bessere NT´s hersteller, aber deren ruf ist schon ruiniert eben durch diese billigheimer NT´s


----------



## poiu (12. Mai 2010)

> Das die Combined Power nicht auf dem Label aufgeführt ist, hängt mit der Gestaltung und dem Design des Labels zusammen. Wir werden intern diskutieren, diese Information zukünftig wieder auf den Labeln zu erfassen.



schöne ausrede^^ es ist wirklich ein unglaubliches Problem richtigen angaben zu machen XD 

so zum Xilence

nicht alle sind durchweg schlecht manche sind brauchbar XQ Serie, einige totaler schrott XP480 &Co usw

mach mal bitte ein Foto vom aufkleber, sieht man eine RU Exxxxxxx Nummer?

Zum Thema Peakwerte: diese angaben sind totaler müll, Punkt aus 

hier ein COugar S700 kann bis 900W bringe
Review Test Cougar S700 by 4ng3ldust - ForumBase

was bringt einem das, nichts denn die Spannungen, Ripple& Noise usw fallen außerhalb der Specs usw

Peak ist wie PMPO^^



> Es gab in den 24 Stunden laut Speedfan keinerlei Starken abweichungen der einzelnen Volt Schienen !!



Ich bin mal so nett wie stefan immer.

Diese angaben sind Nichts wert, da kannst du gleich die Spannungen mit der Wünschelrute auslesen.

Um brauchbare Ergebnisse zu liefern muss man mindestens ein multimeter benutzen und selbst das ist eher dürftig, brauchbar wird es erst mit einem Oszi!



> Und für 49€ ein 550Watt Nt mit Modularen Kabelmanagement ist garnicht so Teuer.



nein nur einfach ein Fehlkauf XD



> Die Revision 3 ist auch erst seid April verfügbar ....



also ein Aprilscherz?

@hulkhardy1

Recht gib


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. Mai 2010)

Einfachich schrieb:


> Wow wie Diskusionsfreudig du doch bist ....
> Und Preisgünstige schriebt man nicht mit Z
> Und ne Schrott war das mal
> Die Revision 3 ist auch erst seid April verfügbar ....
> ...



Wenn du schon andere auf die Rechtschreibung hinweist hier mal eine passende Seite für dich
seit-seid.de - Der Unterschied zwischen 'seit' und 'seid' - Teil von Schreibrichtig.de

Und die Netzteile aus deinem Test des Typs XQ kosten auch einiges mehr als zB. die SPS Serie.
Du bekommst bei der SPS Serie immer ca. 200Watt mehr als für ein Netzteil der XQSerie mit dem selben Preis.

Es gibt immer mal Ausnahmereihen von Herstellern die gut sind, aber bei Xilence ist es jetzt eventuell die eine, alle anderen Zählen immernoch zum alten Eisen und deswegen kann man den Hersteller noch nicht uneingeschränkt empfehlen wenn dann nur die XQ Reihe.


----------



## poiu (12. Mai 2010)

die XQ sind brauchbar aber viel zu teuer, da ist marken ware Billiger und besser!


----------



## Einfachich (12. Mai 2010)

Warum ...hat PCGH mein Netzteil CORSAIR CMPSU 400CX gegen ein SPS 550CS R3 von Xilence ausgetauscht ???
Wenn ein Phenom 2 x4 955BE
und ne GTX 260 OC
Und drei Gehäuselüfter für das CORSAIR nicht wirklich ne bewältigung sind


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Mai 2010)

Woher soll ich das wissen?!
Vielleicht war gerad kein anderes zur Hand?!

Denn nur weil PCGH das eingebaut hat (bzw wer eigentlich genau?!) heißt das noch lange nicht, das das Teil was taugt.


----------



## Einfachich (12. Mai 2010)

JA ich mein es ist doch Total Sinnlos das es dann eingebaut wurde ....
Hätte man das Corsair doch drin lassen können oder sehe ich das falsch ....
(Daniel M. hat es Eingebaut)


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Mai 2010)

Vielleicht war dein Corsair kaputt und gerad nichts anderes zur Hand, vielleicht gefiel dem Jungen das Corsair?!

Ansonsten:
Why 99% of Power Supply Reviews Are Wrong | Hardware Secrets


----------



## Einfachich (12. Mai 2010)

JA dann hätten Sie es nicht zurück geschickt und nein es ist nicht Kaputt es ist voll Funktionsfähig .....
Und Daniel M.ist Redakteur bei PCGH aber ich denke das du es weißt...
Also warum wurde es bei mir eingebaut =?


----------



## Erzbaron (12. Mai 2010)

Schick ihm doch einfach mal ne PM und poste die Antwort (mit seinem Einverständnis) dann hier ... 

Sinnvoll war der Wechsel ganz sicher nicht ^^


----------



## GxGamer (12. Mai 2010)

Warum ein Corsair gegen ein Xilence getauscht wurde ist mir auch schleierhaft, wie ich das las habe ich schon gestaunt 
Ob die Quali sich gebessert hat? Obwohl ich mit meinem kleinen Xilence-Lüfter ja sehr zufrieden bin 
Vielleicht haben sie ja auch bei sich aufgerüstet mit dieser Aktion 



Einfachich schrieb:


> Und Preisgünstige schriebt man nicht mit Z



Bevor du mit einem Finger auf andere zeigst, zeige erstmal auf dich selbst.


----------



## Mr-Abe-Simpson (12. Mai 2010)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Warum ein Corsair gegen ein Xilence getauscht wurde ist mir auch schleierhaft, wie ich das las habe ich schon gestaunt
> Ob die Quali sich gebessert hat?



Ja, und zwar massiv. Keine Ahnung, warum das einige hier nicht einsehen wollen. Leider sind bei den Redwings die Tests rar. Reviewbase hat das 550er unter der Lupe gehabt, siehe hier: Xilence SPS XP550 CS R3 Netzteil | Review-Base.de


----------



## poiu (13. Mai 2010)

hmm GxGamer kannst du bitte ein Bild von der rückseite machen, also da wo der ein/ausschalt knopf ist und zwar so das man vom ineren etwas erkennt! Danke


ich hab die Vermutung das dass ein Enhance Model ist und somit doch brauchbar!
Wenn das der Fall  sein sollte, muss ich euch aber trotzdem Enttäuschen denn der Preis ist dann wie üblich bei Xilence made by ENhance etwas zu Hoch!

Xilence Power 550W ATX (SPS-XP550.CS.R3) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
rush power 600 bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?fs=rush+power+500&in=

Außerdem traue ich Xilence nicht, die angaben auf dem Etikett sind wohl Peak werte 

@Abe 

das ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint gegen dich  aber der test ist Müll, nicht mal Fotos aus dem Inneren und der NEtzteiltester denn die verwenden ist ein schnelltest, mal ein beispiel wie aussagekräftig so ein Test ist.

ICh hatte ein NT das einem Stromschläge beim drücken des Power Schalter verpast hat  schnelltest hat trotzdem  keine fehler angezeigt^^


----------



## Einfachich (13. Mai 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> hmm GxGamer kannst du bitte ein Bild von der rückseite machen, also da wo der ein/ausschalt knopf ist und zwar so das man vom ineren etwas erkennt! Danke
> 
> 
> ich hab die Vermutung das dass ein Enhance Model ist und somit doch brauchbar!
> ...






Peakwert ist 660Watt,,,habe die ANgeschrieben und als >Antwort  660WAtt Peakwert bekommen


----------



## Einfachich (13. Mai 2010)

Hier sind ein paar Bilder von hinten weiß nicht ob man da jetzt groß was erkennen kann


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Mai 2010)

Das ist ein Enhance made XQ, also kein Redwing oder ähnlicher Mist.


----------



## Erzbaron (13. Mai 2010)

Einfachich schrieb:


> Hier sind ein paar Bilder von hinten weiß nicht ob man da jetzt groß was erkennen kann


 
ähm, das schaut aus wie ein Coolermaster Silent Pro  ... möglicherweise was von Enhance?!?!?

edit: alles klar, danke Stefan ^^ Wenns ein Enhance ist dann dürfte es relativ verwandt mit dem Silent Pro und dem Rush Power sein ... also kein typischer Xilence Schrott ...

edit2: dann ist es wohl dieses, wie von Piou schon gepostet http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a489592.html


----------



## Kaktus (13. Mai 2010)

Ich hatte letztene ein nettes Gespräch mit dem Promoter von Xilence, hauptsächlich wegen Kühler. Dabei kamen wir natürlich auch auf die NTs.

es ist derzeit so das Xilence neben dem OEM und Office NTs in Zukunft auch hochwertigere NTs auf den Markt bringen will und wird. Aber... es wird Unterteilungen geben. Einmal eben die Office Reihe, die wie bisher nur das Mindeste erfüllt und für ein Appel und ein Ei über die Theke gehen, eine mittlere Reihe die auch kaum besser sein wird. Und dann eben die sogenannten "Gamer" NTs. Letztere werden durchaus hochwertig sein und eines hatte PCGH ja schon kürzlich im Test wo es ja auch ganz gut abgeschnitten hatte. Fragt mich jetzt nicht wer die wirklich fertigt, ist nicht mein Bereich, aber man sollte in Zukunft vielleicht genauer hinsehen und nicht jedes Xilence als Schrott bezeichnen. 
Wenn ich mir den Kühler hier ansehe, ist dieser z.B. in der Verarbeitung genauso gut wie ein Noctua (ist aber ein kleiner Kühler) und die kommenden 2 Komponenten Lüfter sind auch nicht von schlechten Eltern. Zumindest der Prototyp den ich hier bekommen hatte macht einen guten Eindruck, wenn auch das Lager nicht das Endprodukt sein wird (einfaches Kugellager, verbaut werden soll aber ein doppeltes). Ich denke Xilence mausert sich grade, oder strebt zumindest eine Verbesserung an. 

Das soll jetzt nicht wie eine Werbung klingen, nur mal ein Denkanstoß sein das man eben hier nicht grundsätzlich verteufelt. Zumindest dem Promoter war klar das vieles was es bisher von Xilence gab und noch gibt, nichts für anspruchsvollere Anwender ist. Aber man hat vor sich zu bessern. Mal sehen.


----------



## poiu (13. Mai 2010)

Danke wie vermutet Enhance  , hoffentlich labeln sie die nicht zu Hoch. Das 850erXQ  hat zB nur 750W@12V gehabt 

@kaktus

gut das die sich verbessern wollen, hoffentlich nicht nur halbherzig, mein Misstrauen behalte ich mir aber vorerst


----------



## Kaktus (13. Mai 2010)

Verbesserungen sind immer gut. Ich bin ja selbst gespannt was die machen werden. Nur habe ich nach dem Gespräch meine grundsätzliche Abneigung abgelegt und werd in Zukunft genauer hinsehen.


----------



## Erzbaron (13. Mai 2010)

Das Problem bei Xilence Netzteilen ist aber das sie selbst gute Produkte dann entweder zu hochpreisig anbieten sh. das Netzteil von Einfachich, das dürfte dem Rush Power ähnlicher sein als dem Silent Pro trotzdem wird es zum Preis des Silent Pros angeboten, ganz ähnlich ist es bei der ziemlich guten XQ Serie, die haben zwar 80plus Silber liefern aber weniger als vergleichbar teure Mitbewerber ...

ein Beispiel, das Xilence XQ Linear Power 850W, das bringt auf der 12V Rail gerade mal 732W sh. Pic im Anhang und es kostet laut geizhals zur Zeit ~ 140€, zum Vergleich, das Seasonic X-Series 750W mit 80plus Gold liefert auf der 12V Rail 744W und das obwohl es nominal 100W weiger Leistung bringt ... achja und es kostet nur nen 10er mehr ... ein weiterer Mitbewerber, das Cougar S700, nominal 150W weniger Gesamtleistung bringt es knapp 690W auf der 12V Rail und kostet "nur" 120€..

Und die beiden sind direkte Mitbewerber zum XQ ... warum sollte ich mir also ein Netzteil mit schlechterer Leistung kaufen und dafür unterm Strich mehr bezahlen?!? Außerdem basiert das XQ noch auf einem "alten" Design welches die 3 Spannungen getrennt voneinander zur Verfügung stellt, das Seasonic sowie das Cougar liefern nur noch 12V und die kleineren Spannungen werden über VRMs realisiert ... 

Wenn Xilence sich wirklich verbessern will haben sie noch jede Menge Arbeit vor sich ... zumindest im Bereich Netzteile, mit den Lüftern habe ich keine Erfahrung ...


----------



## Einfachich (13. Mai 2010)

Also ist das NT jetzt gut oder was ?


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Mai 2010)

Ja, dem Corsair durchaus gleichwertig, ev. besser.
Das trifft aber nur auf dieses Modell bzw diese Reihe zu, die XQ R2 Serie ist wieder deutlich schlechter.


----------



## Kaktus (13. Mai 2010)

@Erzbaron
Damit hast du schon recht, die Preise sind zu hoch. Grade angesichts des eher bescheidenen Rufes sollte Xilence hier auch mit den Preisen werben. Mir ging es nur darum zu sagen das man eben bei Xilence nicht alles über einen Kam scheren sollte. Es ist nicht alles Schrott. Zumindest ist es ein Anfang das man eben auch brauchbare bis gute Produkte auf den Markt wirft. Die Preise sind wieder eine andere Geschichte. Wenn ich ein Xilence und ein z.B. Cooler Master vor mir habe und selbst wenn beide ziemlich ähnlich sind und das Selbe kosten, würde ich aus reinem Bauchgefühl auch eher das Cooler Master nehmen. Gut, bin eh immer noch irgendwie BeQuiet Fanboy  und würde eher da eines kaufen 

Ich denke man kann gespannt sein ob Xilence hier in Zukunft die Qualität weiter ausbaut oder wieder rückfällig wird. Einen schlechten Ruf wieder zurecht zu rücken dauert unter Umständen Jahre.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Mai 2010)

@Kaktus
Bei Xilence ist eben doch alles Schrott.
Sei es weil man wirklich Schrott bekommt oder aber weil man viel zu viel zahlt.
Die Linear Power Serie ist hier nicht schlecht, als Beispiel.
Das 500W kostet z.B. 70€, nun ein technisch besseres Antec Truepower New mit 550W gibts fürs gleiche Geld, ein Sharkoon Rush Power ist z.B. ab 50 bzw 55€ zu haben.

Das 850W, welches hier getestet wurde hat z.B. nur 732W auf der +12V Leitung, zu haben ists ab 137,16€.
Wenn ich jetzt gemein bin, schmeiß ich ein Silverstone Strider Plus in den Raum, das zwar 12W weniger auf der +12V Leitung hat und nur 750W, aber auch ab ~115€ zu haben ist, die 850W Version ist etwa 12€ teurer.
Man könnt allerdings auch ein 850W XFX Black Edition (Seasonic M12D) in den Raum schmeißen, ab 130€, das die gesamte Leistung auf der +12V Leitung hat.

Du siehst, Xilence kann man nicht kaufen!
Entweder zu schlecht oder viel zu teuer.


----------



## schlappe89 (13. Mai 2010)

Ein Unternehmen will in erster Linie Umsatz machen. Wenn Xilence mehr Kohle mit LowCost statt mit Premium macht werden die wohl wieder die alte Schiene fahren. Zumal der Netzteilmarkt derart umkämpft ist, dass es vielleicht besser ist Unwissende mit 700 W Netzteilen für 20 Euro zu ködern.



> Bei Xilence ist eben doch alles Schrott.
> Sei es weil man wirklich Schrott bekommt oder aber weil man viel zu viel zahlt.


Tschuldigung aber nur weil man viel zahlt ist das Produkt noch lang kein Mist.


----------



## Philipus II (13. Mai 2010)

Ich verbaue kein Xilence.
1. Wer u.a. auch Chinaböller baut, verkauft mir nichts.
2. die ordentlichen Xilence sind recht teuer
3. Der Ruf von Xilence ist eher schlecht. Die Marke ist nicht positiv belegt. Das erschwert u.a. den Wiederverkauf.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Mai 2010)

schlappe89 schrieb:


> Tschuldigung aber nur weil man viel zahlt ist das Produkt noch lang kein Mist.


Doch, wenn ich fürs gleiche Geld ein Produkt bekomme, das um WELTEN besser ist bzw ein gleichwertiges für deutlich weniger Geld.

Aber du zahlst sicher gern viel zu viel, nur weil ein bestimmter Name drauf steht, right?!


----------



## Rolk (13. Mai 2010)

Xilence hat jetzt also auch ein paar brauchbare Netzteile die im Vergleich aber zu teuer sind. Das Problem ist, ich bezweifle das der ganze alte Schrott deshalb aus dem Programm genommen wird. Das Zeug wird bestimmt noch lange parallel verkauft und was nimmt ein unwissender Kunde? Ein 550 Watt NT für 60 € oder ein 700 Watt Netzteil für 45 €?


----------



## Kaktus (13. Mai 2010)

@Stefan Payne
Naja, Schrott ist, wenn es wirklich Qualitativ schlecht ist. Das ist eine Sache. Die brauchbaren Produkte sind zu teuer, das ist eine andere. Am Preis kann sich ja noch etwas ändern. Es ist aber zumindest gut zu sehen das Xilence versucht besser dazustehen, das muss man eingestehen. Persönlich würde ich derzeit kein Xilence NT kaufen oder empfehlen. Weil, wie du sagts, entweder Schrott oder noch zu teuer. 

Der Bereich welcher für mich persönlich interessant ist (CPU-Kühler) sieht bei Xilence deutlich besser aus. Zumindest kann man hier z.B: den Xilence 4all.R3 locker mit einem Scythe Katana 3 vergleichen. Und es ist noch ein Kühler angekündigt der im Bereich eines Mugen 2 werkeln soll. Auf den ich gespannt bin. Und hier kann man weder über Preis noch Qualität meckern. Nur über die schlechte Verfügbarkeit und das die Produkte derzeit noch zu sehr Low End sind.


----------



## poiu (13. Mai 2010)

@Kaktus

wie sind denn die preise der XIlence kühler im vergleich zur konkurenz?

@Rolk

das 750W für 27€ 

MS-Tech 750W ATX 2.3 (MS-N750-VAL) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Rolk (13. Mai 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> @Rolk
> 
> das 750W für 27€
> 
> MS-Tech 750W ATX 2.3 (MS-N750-VAL) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


 
Ok erwischt. So etwas suche ich normalerweise nicht in den Preisvergleichen.


----------



## schlappe89 (13. Mai 2010)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Doch, wenn ich fürs gleiche Geld ein Produkt bekomme, das um WELTEN besser ist bzw ein gleichwertiges für deutlich weniger Geld.
> 
> Aber du zahlst sicher gern viel zu viel, nur weil ein bestimmter Name drauf steht, right?!



Ein Produkt ist nicht Schrott nur weil es mehr kostet als andere. 
Wenn ich ein Xilence geschenkt bekomme ist es dann besser als wenn ich mir eins im Laden kauf?


----------



## poiu (13. Mai 2010)

einigt euch darauf das dass Preis Leistungs- Verhältnis Schrott ist


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Mai 2010)

Wenn man es so sieht, zum Beispiel, sagt einer zu dir ich hab mir einen "nomalen" neuen Golf gekauft für 250 000€, was sagst du dann " mensch für 250 000€ ist das aber ein ganzschöner Schrott". Obwohl es ein recht gutes Auto ist aber nich für das Geld, darum gehts!!!


----------



## Kaktus (13. Mai 2010)

@poiu
Durchschnittlich. Weder teuer noch besonders günstig. Allerdings sind diese, wie gesagt, derzeit eher unterstes Segment. Hier kommt Xilence erst mal wieder aus dem OEM Bereich raus. Der 4All.R3 (Furchtbare Namen) kommt für ca. 20€ daher und ich würde ich bendenkelos empfehlen für Leute die einen Boxedkühler Ersatz haben wollen. Allerdings muss man eine gute Lüftersteuerung haben. Und für CPUs über 95W TDP würde ich ihn auch nicht empfehlen, eher für kleine Rechner mit 45-65W TDP, da kann man das Ding lautlos betreiben. 89-95W ist auch ok und kann man sehr lese betreiben, insgesamt sehr dem Scythe Katana 3 ähnlich, außer das er etwas besser verarbeitet ist.


----------



## poiu (13. Mai 2010)

ist der denn besser, oder schlechter als die CM hyper 212 / TX3, AC frezzer extreme ,  Xigmatek HDT-S1283 usw ?

@hulkhardy1 ja so kann man es sehen  bzw so sehe ich das auch!


----------



## Kaktus (13. Mai 2010)

Den Hyper 212 hatte ich noch nicht da. Der TX3 ist ja Vergleichbar mit dem Katana 3, also etwa gleich gut. Der AC Freezer ist definitiv schlechter, der Freezer Extrem besser. Der Xigmatek Balder ist von den hier genannten der Beste Kühler. 
Aber warte mal bis nächste Woche, vielleicht auch schon am Wochenende, da werd ich endlich (nach 4 Monaten Arbeit und 300 Tests insgesamt) ein Kühlerroundup mit 20 Kühlern auf P3Dnow rein stellen. Die Hersteller steinigen mich derzeit schon weil es so lange gedauert hat. Aber jetzt ist er fertig, morgen kommt er zum Korrekturlesen und dann muss ich nur warten bis der Artikel frei gegeben wird. 
Da ist der Xilence dabei, auch der XigmateK, der Katana 3 und noch viele andere.


----------



## schlappe89 (13. Mai 2010)

Mir gehts darum dass Xilence so langsam gute Netzteile herstellt. Wenn die jetzt noch was am Preis machen, wäre das doch sehr interessant.
Aber man kann auch kaum erwarten dass ein Unternehmen von heute auf gleich von billig und schlecht auf billig und hochwertig umstellt.


----------



## Kaktus (13. Mai 2010)

Xilence wird auch weiter Schrott herstellen. Allerdings sind diese eigentlich für den OEM Markt gedacht, direkt Office PCs. Da wird in der Regel eh keine Leistung benötigt und Lautstärke ist hier auch zweitrangig solange sie nicht laut wie ein Föhn sind, was ja mittlerweile bei keinem NT mehr wirklich der Fall ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Mai 2010)

schlappe89 schrieb:


> Mir gehts darum dass Xilence so langsam gute Netzteile herstellt. Wenn die jetzt noch was am Preis machen, wäre das doch sehr interessant.
> Aber man kann auch kaum erwarten dass ein Unternehmen von heute auf gleich von billig und schlecht auf billig und hochwertig umstellt.


 
Was nützt es aber, wenn sie langsam bessere Netzteil bauen als früher, wenn diese dann zu teuer werden?
Außerdem schläft die Konkurrenz nicht, die legen auch zu.
Und bevor ich mir ein durchschnittliches Xilence für 80€ kaufen soll, dann nehme ich eher ein gutes Silent Pro für 70€.


----------



## poiu (13. Mai 2010)

@Kaktus danke, hab die kühler nur genannt weil die alle so um die 20€ kosten, kenne nur paar davon und hab selbst denn alten Hyper 212, nicht denn günstigen hyper 212 Plus.

ja der TX3 erscheint mir auch besser als der alte frezzer.

bin da mal auf dein Test gespannt  

Zu schrott in der Produktionsliste 

ich mqg solche Hersteller nicht, da muss man dann fünf mal hin schauen ob man kein Fehlkauf macht, auch Cooler MAster nervt in diesen Punkt da ist aber wenigstens eine Serie durchgehend gut^^


----------



## Erzbaron (13. Mai 2010)

schlappe89 schrieb:


> Mir gehts darum dass Xilence so langsam gute Netzteile herstellt. Wenn die jetzt noch was am Preis machen, wäre das doch sehr interessant.
> Aber man kann auch kaum erwarten dass ein Unternehmen von heute auf gleich von billig und schlecht auf billig und hochwertig umstellt.


 
Xilence ändert garnix ... nur weil sie jetzt mal eine gute Serie von Enhance eingekauft haben heisst das noch garnix, die "Oberklasse" in Form der XQ Serie ist unteres Mittelmaß zu lächerlichen Preisen und der Rest der übliche Schrott ... und mit OEM Markt hat das ganze auch nix zu tun, selbst in Medion PCs findet man Delta oder FSP Netzteile und auch alle anderen großen Systemintegratoren verbauen mehr oder weniger gute Netzteile ... ok, Buschfirmen wie one und Co. und auch viele andere "Kleine" setzen auf solche Billigprodukte wie z. B. die Xilence Redwing Serie und Xilence verdient damit ein Schweinegeld, wofür also was ändern?

Xilence ist ein Wirtschaftsunternehmen, die haben sich über lange Jahre ihr "Billigimage" erarbeitet und es gibt genug Leute die mit ihrem Xilencenetzteil zufrieden sind und die kaufen auch wieder Xilence oder Aufrüster ohne Ahnung, die sehen nur ein fettes 850W Netzteil für 140€ und denken sich das kann nur gut sein ... so verdienen die ihr Geld und solange der Rubel rollt ist alles super ... und wenn man ab und zu auch noch was "gutes" veröffentlicht kommt man sogar noch an besser informierte Käuferschichten


----------



## Kaktus (13. Mai 2010)

@Erzbaron
Xilence ist derzeit im Wandel, weil sie wissen das ihr eher bescheidener Ruf sie langsam Geld kostet.


----------



## poiu (13. Mai 2010)

Sie sind nicht die einzigen, die im Wandel sind super Flower, LC Power,  usw. denn billig kann jeder  

Die Konkurrenz ist groß bei Netzteilen und man muss schon Marktlücken finden! 

Wie schon gesagt wurde warum soll man Xilence kaufen, wenn man für denn gleichen Preis ein andres bekommt und da rächt sich eben der Ruf denn man über die Jahre "erarbeitet" hat.

Trotzdem spricht nichts dagegen die Firma in auge zu behalten so oder so ^^


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (13. Mai 2010)

Pcgh hat Xilence mal getestet!
Die Effizienzwerte waren Spitze , sie waren die besten die es gab. ich glaube bis zu 89%

Allerdings muss ich den Anderen hier auch Recht geben , zum gleichen Preis gibt es auch gestandene Top-NTs (Corsair , BQ , Enermax usw.)


----------



## Kaktus (13. Mai 2010)

Als Fabian bei mir zu Besuch war hatte er am PCGH Test eines echt zu meckern gehabt. Und ich kann das auch nachvollziehen. PCGH testet die NTs bei 20% überlast. Hier schaltet das Xilence aber ab. Das wird negativ bewertet. Warum? 
Ist es nicht sinnvoller das ein NT eben bei Überlast abschaltet als wenn es doch noch weiter läuft? Auch wenn es die Last abfangen kann? Da verstehe ich im Nachhinein wirklich nicht den Sinn dieses Testes. Das betrifft ja nicht nur Xilence, alle NTs die abschalten werden negativ bewertet.


----------



## Gamer_95 (13. Mai 2010)

ATi-Maniac93 schrieb:


> Allerdings muss ich den Anderen hier auch Recht geben , zum gleichen Preis gibt es auch gestandene Top-NTs (Corsair , BQ , Enermax usw.)



Das geilste daran ist das Enermax selber Xilence Lüfter verbaut 


Edit:


Kaktus schrieb:


> Als Fabian bei mir zu Besuch war hatte er am PCGH  Test eines echt zu meckern gehabt. Und ich kann das auch nachvollziehen.  PCGH testet die NTs bei 20% überlast. Hier schaltet das Xilence aber  ab. Das wird negativ bewertet. Warum?
> Ist es nicht sinnvoller das ein NT eben bei Überlast abschaltet als wenn  es doch noch weiter läuft? Auch wenn es die Last abfangen kann? Da  verstehe ich im Nachhinein wirklich nicht den Sinn dieses Testes. Das  betrifft ja nicht nur Xilence, alle NTs die abschalten werden negativ  bewertet.



Das hat den einfachen Grund das teure NTs halt mehr leisten können.
z.B. das Enermax Revulotion mit 850 Watt leistet Locker 1000Watt.
Aber das hat natürlich auch seinen Preis


----------



## Kaktus (13. Mai 2010)

Die Lüfter von Xilence sind auch sehr gut, also warum nicht. Wobei mir neu wäre das Enermax Xilence Lüfter verbaut.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Mai 2010)

schlappe89 schrieb:


> Mir gehts darum dass Xilence so langsam gute Netzteile herstellt.


Eine Serie war _brauchbar_, mehr nicht!

Die Linear Power 1 sind auch nicht der weißheits letzter Schuss, denn sie mögen keine hohen (Gehäuse) Temperaturen und schalten entsprechend recht schnell ab (typisch für Enhance made), dazu kommt noch die sehr geringe +12V Gesamtleistung.

Bedenke: so langsam sind im 750W Bereich Netzteile mit VRMs für die kleineren Leitungen üblich, die quasi 100% der Leistung auf der (wichtigen!) +12V Leitung bereitstellen.
Mit 10A auf den kleineren Leitungen kann man momentan auch sehr gut leben, entsprechend kann man Netzteile auch (fast) ausschließlich nach der +12V Leitung bewerten - und die ist beim 850W Linear Power mit 732W einfach erbärmlich schlecht, vorallen bei dem Preis, so dass man hier auch wieder von Schrott sprechen kann...

Bei der LinearPower 2 (R2) Serie sind sie auch zu einem deutlich schlechterem Hersteller gegangen, um genau zu sein Sirfa (auch bekannt als HighPower), so dass man hier nicht davon sprechen kann, das Xilence besser geworden ist.

Wie Poiu schon sagte, steigt die Qualität bei anderen Geräten auch stark an, so dass der Abstand nicht kleiner wird sondern eher größer!

@ATi-Maniac93
_eine Serie ist brauchbar_, der Rest ist einfach nur chinesischer Billigmist, der von irgend einer Hinterhof Klitsche zusammengeschustert wird!


----------



## Erzbaron (13. Mai 2010)

Kaktus schrieb:


> @Erzbaron
> Xilence ist derzeit im Wandel, weil sie wissen das ihr eher bescheidener Ruf sie langsam Geld kostet.


 
Was wandelt sich denn bei Xilence? Ok, Kühler und Lüfter spreche ich jetzt bewusst nicht an da ich dazu nix sagen kann ... aber Xilence hat zur Zeit laut geizhals.at/de 45 Netzteilmodelle in Deutschland am Markt, davon ist eines brauchbar aber überteuert ... ganz großer Wandel  Ich würd mich ja gerne überraschen lassen wenn Xilence was oberaffengeiles an den Markt bringen sollte, ich kauf das Ding sogar wenn ich davon überzeugt ein gute Produkt zu bekommen aber hallo? Ein brauchbares Netzteil und 44x Schrott ... Ok, LC-Power kanns noch besser, die haben garnix brauchbares am Markt  aber Super-Flower hat unter anderem die Amazon Serie am Markt und die ist ziemlich gut und garnicht mal sooooo teuer und ganz ehrlich Superblümchen spielt in einer anderen Liga als Xilence und LC-Power

Aber was meint ihr? Wie groß ist der Anteil an Usern die sich bewusst für bestimmte Netzteile entscheiden? Vielleicht 1% des Marktes? Sind es vielleicht sogar 2%? Butter bei die Fische, (fast) jeder kennt BeQuiet! als "tollen Netzteilhersteller" aber wer als Ottonormaluser weiß das Xilence nur ein gutes Modell am Markt hat? Der Ottonormaluser sieht 3 Xilence 550W Netzteile, eines kostet 30€, das nächste 70€ und eines dazwischen 50€ ... welches nimmt Ottonormaluser wohl? Und in 99 von 100 Käufen läuft der PC dann tadellos und Ottonormaluser kauft beim nächsten mal wieder Xilence ... so kommen die ganzen tollen Amazon und Alternatebewertungen für LC und Co. Zustande ... da braucht keiner Marketing, diese "Anbieter" verkaufen über den Preis und die meisten Produkte von Xilence sind versammt billig und als "besondere" Marketingstrategie gibt es dann supertolle "Gamer"netzteile die 5€ mehr kosten und nen roten Lüfter haben ...


----------



## Gamer_95 (13. Mai 2010)

@KaktusAber Enermax hat aus eigenen Hause um einiges bessere Lüfter 
Und ich finde die nicht sonderlich toll...

Ausserdem sind diese ganzen durchsichtigen Lüfter in Enermax NTs von Xilence.


----------



## Kaktus (13. Mai 2010)

@Erzbaron
Der Wandel soll erst jetzt langsam anfangen. Diese eine Reihe soll quasi der Startschuss sein. Das ist alles. Es war ein erster Schritt, mehr nicht. Man muss eben abwarten was noch kommt. Aber verdient nicht jeder Hersteller eine Chance? Augen auf und abwarten. 

Auf der anderen Seite und mal ganz abseits von Xilence. Ich persönlich finde das man langsam aber sicher bei NTs ein bisschen übertreibt. Da wird jedes Elko drei mal umgedreht und bewertet, Effizienzangaben die sich nur um 1-2% unterscheiden werden hart Disskutiert u.s.w.! 99% der User, selbst hier im Forum, können mit den meisten technischen Details gar nichts anfangen. Ich selbst auch nicht wirklich. Ein NT muss günstig sein, eine gute Effizienz liefern, brauchbare Leistung und leise sein. Ob ich am Ende eine Effizienz von (im Schnitt) 85% oder 83% habe, macht Rechnerisch kaum was aus beim Stromsparen. Das kann man an anderen Stellen deutlich Effektiver. Und ob ich am Ende 600W auf der 12V Leitung habe oder 620W, macht in der Praxis auch keine wirklichen Unterschied. Aber es wird um solche eher kleinen Unterschiede gefochten ohne Ende. 

Sicher, ob ein 800W NT auf der 12V Leitung 650W oder 750W liefern kann, ist schon ein starker Unterschied. Aber insgesamt gesehen drehen manche bei NTs ja wirklich durch.


@Gamer_95
Enermax hat auch keine Suer tollen Lüfter. Die sind im Schnitt nicht  besser als sehr viele andere Lüfter auch. Und manchmal glaube ich das  viele nur noch nach den Namen rennen. Z.b. sind Noctua Lüfter für mich  eine echte Enttäuschung gewesen. Ich hatte da viel erhofft und am Ende  waren sie nur guter Durchschnitt die zudem einen sehr schlechten  Regelbereich haben. Die Enermax in meinem Lian Li sind auch keine  Leisetreter. Gut, die Red Wings von Enermax kenne ich nicht, aber auch  ansonsten muss ich gestehen das ich derzeit ein extremer Fan von den  BeQuiet Lüftern und Scythe Lüftern bin. Und der kommende Xilence Lüfter  hat mich jetzt schon als Prototyp ziemlich überzeugt, dabei ist das  Lager derzeit ein altes und noch nicht das Neue.


----------



## Kaktus (13. Mai 2010)

hier stand mist


----------



## Erzbaron (13. Mai 2010)

Kaktus schrieb:


> @Erzbaron
> Der Wandel soll erst jetzt langsam anfangen. Diese eine Reihe soll quasi der Startschuss sein. Das ist alles. Es war ein erster Schritt, mehr nicht. Man muss eben abwarten was noch kommt. Aber verdient nicht jeder Hersteller eine Chance? Augen auf und abwarten.
> 
> Auf der anderen Seite und mal ganz abseits von Xilence. Ich persönlich finde das man langsam aber sicher bei NTs ein bisschen übertreibt. Da wird jedes Elko drei mal umgedreht und bewertet, Effizienzangaben die sich nur um 1-2% unterscheiden werden hart Disskutiert u.s.w.! 99% der User, selbst hier im Forum, können mit den meisten technischen Details gar nichts anfangen. Ich selbst auch nicht wirklich. Ein NT muss günstig sein, eine gute Effizienz liefern, brauchbare Leistung und leise sein. Ob ich am Ende eine Effizienz von (im Schnitt) 85% oder 83% habe, macht Rechnerisch kaum was aus beim Stromsparen. Das kann man an anderen Stellen deutlich Effektiver. Und ob ich am Ende 600W auf der 12V Leitung habe oder 620W, macht in der Praxis auch keine wirklichen Unterschied. Aber es wird um solche eher kleinen Unterschiede gefochten ohne Ende.
> ...


 
Und das hat dir ein Promoter erzählt? Naja über die Glaubwürdigkeit solcher Leute lass ich mich jetzt mal nicht aus aber wenn Xilence ein Produkt an den Markt bringt welches mich in allen Belangen überzeugen kann kauf ich es mir ... ABER das dieser Fall eintritt halte ich für ziemlich ausgeschlossen ...

Was die Technik angeht, da hat sich in den letzten Jahren vieles getan, Computer werden anspruchsvoller und die Technik in den Netzteilen deutlich komplexer z.B. DC-to-DC die Effizienz ist da nur ein Teil des Ganzen und ob du am Ende 400W auf der 12V Rail oder 500W hast kann beim Einsatz einer GTX480 zum Beipsiel schon ein k.o Kriterium sein  Der Markt ist groß und wenn einige Leute wie unser guter Stefan da den Überblick behalten ist das schon richtig gut ... es hilft allen


----------



## Kaktus (13. Mai 2010)

Der Promoter war "privat" bei mir, nicht weil er Werbung machen wollte. Hatte mich gut mit ihm verstanden wegen anderen Dingen und da kam das Thema eben auch auf. Er weiß selbst das Xilence nicht das Beste ist und auch mit der starken Konkurrenz nicht mit halten kann. Aber er meint das sich derzeit was tut. Bei Kühlern will man demnächst wieder oben mit spielen. Also in der Mittelklasse. 
Er regt sich aber auch selbst ein wenig über die Manager auf. Grade weil ich ihn angesprochen hatte das diese ja sehr kuriose Namen bei Kühlern verwenden. Findet er auch *******. Aber die wollen das so weil Namensfindung eine menge Geld kosten kann.


----------



## Erzbaron (13. Mai 2010)

Wie gesagt, was das Thema Kühler angeht glaube ich dir jedes Wort weil das nicht mein Thema ist  aber ich persönlich halte es für sehr unwahrscheinlich das Xilence sein Netzteilangebot perspektivisch hochwertiger gestalten wird ... LC und MS Tech scheinen ja auch noch mehr als genug zu verdienen und wirklich reich wird man mit dem vermarkten von Netzteilen sowieso nicht ... dafür sind die Gewinnmargen einfach zu klein, es sei denn man hat einen Namen wie BeQuiet!


----------



## Kaktus (13. Mai 2010)

Naja, Kühler und Lüfter sind da mehr mein Bereich als NTs. Mal sehen was die noch machen im NT Bereich. 

Aber über eines bin ich recht erstaunt. Ich hatte nicht erwartet das hier eine recht sachliche Diskussion über das Thema geführt wird und es kein riesiges Geflamme gibt.


----------



## poiu (14. Mai 2010)

Wir sind hier nicht 3DC 

Spaß bei Seite, wieso nicht ist doch interessant wenn was passiert. 

Wenn die einen ernsten Einstieg wollen sollten es aber eine Strickte Trennung geben zwischen den guten und denn Minderwertigen Produkten also zB durch serie!

Der Aufkleber sollte dringend überarbeitet werden.

Auch das  rumgehöpfe von Hersteller zu Hersteller bei einer Serie verbessert das ansehen nicht grade  (siehe rev 1 zu Rev 2 XQ Serie)

Ernsthafte reviews : Planet3d, 3Dmax, Jonnyguru, Hardwaresecrets usw von mir aus PC-expirence

Das mit denn Lüftern klingt interessant, bin aber auch scythe fan 

was sagst eigentlich als Lüfter / Kühler Fan zu denn Tests?

http://www.orthy.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=5247&Itemid=85&limit=1&limitstart=4

http://www.frostytech.com/articles.cfm?startrow=45


----------



## Kaktus (14. Mai 2010)

@poiu
Was mich bisher an jedem Kühler Test extrem stört ist die Tatsache das viele tolle Bilder verwendet werden, viel über die Technik geschrieben wird und am Ende mit nur einer und dazu meist einer hohen TDP Klasse getestet wird, fertig. Das finde ich bei allen Tests *******. Es wird auch nie was darüber gesagt in wie weit der Kühler über den Sockel ragt, wie hoch die Rams sein dürfen u.s.w.! Kurz, die wichtigsten Dinge fehlen. Ich kenne keinen Kühlertest der mich überzeugt. 

Mein Test ist anders aufgebaut. Keine vielen Worte zur Technik, denn es ist am Ende nur wichtig wie gut der Kühler ist. Keine großartigen Bilder, davon gibts sehr viele im Netz. Aber, 4 TDP Klassen werden getestet (65W, 89W, 125W, 140W). Dazu kommt eine Zeichnung die genau beschreibt wie weit der Kühler über den Sockel ragt und wie hoch er ist. Bei der Lautstärke wird einmal nach 5V, 7V und 12V gemessen. Da das aber am Ende eigentlich uninteressant ist da eh alles über PWM und damit Temperaturgesteuert läuft, wird auch die Lautstärke bei einer Target Temperatur gemessen die sich auf 55° beläuft. Da kann jeder Kühler zeigen wie leise er wirklich in der PRaxis läuft. Wie gesagt, 300 Tests bei 20 Kühler. Aber eben kein Schnick Schnack fürs Auge.

Aber Orthy ist eine leicht verkannte Seite, die testen eigentlich immer sehr gut. Der Lüftertest sieht interessant aus, nur wie messen die das "Brummniveau"?


----------



## poiu (14. Mai 2010)

ja da hast recht viele tests verschweigen wichtige punkte, dann pakt man das teil zuhaus aus und es past nicht^^ 

Der Orthy test deckt sich auch mit meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen, wie die das Brummnievau testen, gute frage subjektiv mit Hand & Ohr


----------



## Kaktus (14. Mai 2010)

Bin mal gespannt wie du meinen Test findest. Bin grade am Hoch laden. Hoffe mal das er am Sonntag oder Montag raus kommt.


----------



## Einfachich (18. Mai 2010)

Xilence Technologie Hey Marcus!
Da wir uns bei diesem Thema sehr tief in die Materie begeben, versuche ich, Dir eine möglichst verständliche Antwort zu geben. In Foren wird sehr oft das Thema Ripple/Noise angesprochen. Auf Deutsch bedeutet „Ripple/Noise“ ganz einfach „Restwelligkeit“. Diese bezeichnet den nicht erwünschten Wechselspannungsanteil in der vom Netzteil ausgegebenen Gleichspannung. Diesen Wechselspannungsanteil geht man bei Netzteilen mit Kondensatoren oder Drosseln an den Kragen. Diese Bauteile „glätten“ die Spannungen, sodass der Betrieb von Gleichstrombauteilen (was PC-Komponenten nun mal sind) problemlos möglich ist. Natürlich gibt es, wie bei fast allen technischen Geräten, auch bei PC-Netzteilen Normen. Die Norm, nach der sich seit vielen Jahren alle Komponentenhersteller richten, heißt ATX-Norm. In dieser werden nicht nur die Abmaße, sondern auch Werte wie maximale Spannungsabweichung oder auch die Restwelligkeit geregelt. Die besagte ATX-Spezifikation lässt eine maximale Restwelligkeit der Ausgangsspannungen von 50 beziehungsweise 120 mV auf den zugehörigen Leitungen zu. Was man daraus leicht erkennen kann ist, dass sich jeder Netzteilhersteller an diese Werte halten muss! Natürlich liegen auch unsere Xilence-Netzteile innerhalb dieser Tolleranzen


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Mai 2010)

1. Gibts Netzteile, die derb über der Spec sind
2. Mögen sies schaffen, die Frage ist nur wie lange...
Es gibt billigste Kondensatoren, die degenerieren schneller als du aufs Klo rennen kannst...
3. Gibts noch andere Dinge, die ein Netzteil ausmachen, die man nicht 'mal eben' testen kann...


----------



## Einfachich (18. Mai 2010)

Frage ich mich auch ....finde die Antwort auch ein bissel Dürftig ....
Seid Neustem Spackt mein PC auch rum Hoffe mal nicht das es an dem NT von Xilence liegt ....
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/101712-gtx-260-bildproblem-hilfe.html#post1825844


----------



## poiu (18. Mai 2010)

@Stefan 
Na ja das schlimme an der Sache ist, die Xigmatek sind schon was besseres, die Restwelligkeit von so einen billigen 20€ Crap will keiner sehen^^

Außerdem können sich die Leute gar nicht vorstellen das so ein Netzteil dann Hardware zerstören kann!


----------



## Hilbert (18. Mai 2010)

Einfachich schrieb:


> Frage ich mich auch ....finde die Antwort auch ein bissel Dürftig ....
> Seid Neustem Spackt mein PC auch rum Hoffe mal nicht das es an dem NT von Xilence liegt ....
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/101712-gtx-260-bildproblem-hilfe.html#post1825844


 
Die Fehlerquelle kannst du im Normalfall ausschliessen. Mit 99 prozentiger Sicherheit kann das NT dort keine Fehlerquelle sein. Das hört sich für mich ganz einfach nach den falschen Grafikeinstellungen an.


----------



## Mr-Abe-Simpson (19. Mai 2010)

Hilbert schrieb:


> Die Fehlerquelle kannst du im Normalfall ausschliessen. Mit 99 prozentiger Sicherheit kann das NT dort keine Fehlerquelle sein. Das hört sich für mich ganz einfach nach den falschen Grafikeinstellungen an.



Sehe ich auch so. Vielleicht auch einer etwas sehr heißen Grafikkarte. Netzteilfehler führen bei der sensiblen Elektronik eher zu kompletten Abstürzen, als Grafikfehlern. Lass dich wegen dem Xilence Netzteil nicht weiter unnötig verunsichern... bei den Ripple&Noise Tests, die ich bisher von Xilence gesehen habe, sah es doch etwas besser aus als bei dem oben gelinkten Xigmatek


----------



## JuliusS (20. Mai 2010)

Hi ich halte von Xilence nichts und meine Hardwrae ist mir einfach zu schade und zu teuer um so eine Zeitbombe auszuprobieren . Habe mir ein Be queit Dark power Pro P8 750W für stolze 130€ gekauft dafür habe ich VorOrtservice gute PFC , Effizienz , Kühlung , Verarveitung , Kondensatoren .


----------



## Ralle@ (23. Mai 2010)

JuliusS schrieb:


> Hi ich halte von Xilence nichts und meine Hardwrae ist mir einfach zu schade und zu teuer um so eine Zeitbombe auszuprobieren . Habe mir ein Be queit Dark power Pro P8 750W für stolze 130€ gekauft dafür habe ich VorOrtservice gute PFC , Effizienz , Kühlung , Verarveitung , Kondensatoren .




Kann man so nicht sagen.
Klar gibt es von Xilence billig Schrott Netzteile, die kosten aber auch dementsprechend. Und wer glaubt um 40€ bekommt man ein gutes NT für einen High End PC der kennt sich halt nicht aus. Ich habe auch eines von Xilence das hat mich 90€ gekostet und liefert sehr stabile Spannungen in allen Bereichen und bei den Tests steht es den vermeintlich besseren in nichts nach. Im gegen Teil, so ein P8 steckt es in die Tasche.
Also nicht einfach nur nach Namen gehen, von BeQuiet gibt es einige Serien die auch schlecht sind.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Mai 2010)

Für 90 Euro hättest du aber ein besseres Netzteil bekommen als das Xilence.


----------



## poiu (23. Mai 2010)

> Und wer glaubt um 40€ bekommt man ein gutes NT für einen High End PC der kennt sich halt nicht aus.



dazu sag ich mal nix^^



> Ich habe auch eines von Xilence das hat mich 90€ gekostet und liefert sehr stabile Spannungen in allen Bereichen und bei den Tests steht es den vermeintlich besseren in nichts nach. Im gegen Teil, so ein P8 steckt es in die Tasche.



nur weil es teuer war heißt es nicht das es auch gut ist und die P8 mögen zwar überteuert sein aber du glaubst wohl nicht wirklich das so ein  Xilence linear Power besser ist als ein P8, das ist ein äpfel mit Birnen vergleich!

du kannst dein XQ damit vergleichen 

Sharkoon Rush Power C SHA-R600C 600W ATX 2.31 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Upps das ist ja billiger XD


----------



## Erzbaron (23. Mai 2010)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Kann man so nicht sagen.
> Klar gibt es von Xilence billig Schrott Netzteile, die kosten aber auch dementsprechend. Und wer glaubt um 40€ bekommt man ein gutes NT für einen High End PC der kennt sich halt nicht aus. Ich habe auch eines von Xilence das hat mich 90€ gekostet und liefert sehr stabile Spannungen in allen Bereichen und bei den Tests steht es den vermeintlich besseren in nichts nach. Im gegen Teil, so ein P8 steckt es in die Tasche.
> Also nicht einfach nur nach Namen gehen, von BeQuiet gibt es einige Serien die auch schlecht sind.


 
Hast du ein XQ der ersten Generation? Oder das 750W "Gaming Edition" Modell?

Ich muss dich aber trotzdem enttäuschen, für 90€ hättest du ein deutlich besseres Netzteil bekommen können ... Hast du die Spannungen mal mit nem Multimeter nachgemessen oder vertraust du auf die Angaben von Everest und Co.?

Sorry aber ganz so großkotzig brauchst du nicht sein... dein Netzteil gehört genauso zum üblichen Xilence Programm ... wenn überhaupt mittelmaß und dafür noch deutlich zu überteuert ...


----------

